# Automatic AC?



## Mara Alis (Oct 18, 2020)

On my 2016 Nissan Versa, everytime I start up my car, the AC automatically comes on. Is there any way to have it not come on automatically? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If the HVAC is set on "Defrost" or "Foot-Defrost" then the A/C will come on regardless of the A/C button. That's to dehumidify the air, and it's actually required by Federal regulations. If the system won't respond to the A/C button in non-defrost positions, then your HVAC has an issue.


----------



## Mara Alis (Oct 18, 2020)

VStar650CL said:


> If the HVAC is set on "Defrost" or "Foot-Defrost" then the A/C will come on regardless of the A/C button. That's to dehumidify the air, and it's actually required by Federal regulations. If the system won't respond to the A/C button in non-defrost positions, then your HVAC has an issue.


Thanks for the information. I had never seen that feature on a car before. Of course, my 2016 Nissan was literally the first car I had purchased in about 13-14 years, and the last car I owned for that length of time was a 2006 Ford Focus, which I don't think did that, which is why it confused me.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Happy to help. If I remember right that became mandatory around '07~'08, so your Focus would have pre-dated the regulation. But many '70's and 80's models also had it for a different reason. Compressor seals back then were awful compared to modern ones, and running the A/C with the defrost helped circulate some oil during the winter months, preventing the seals from drying out and leaving you with no freon when spring rolled around. Everything old gets new again, I suppose.

Happy motoring!


----------

